# Shelby Handlebars



## frampton (Oct 6, 2014)

*Shelby Handlebars & Tomahawk Stem*

Anyone have an ORIGINAL set of Airflow bars or an ORIGINAL Tomahawk Stem for sale? I would like to use them on my Hiawatha.

Please send me a PM if you have either to sell. 

Thanks


----------



## frampton (Oct 12, 2014)

Hiawatha!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 12, 2014)

What do you mean by airflo bars...extra long?
I have one I'd sell an will get a pic soon.
Chris


----------



## frampton (Oct 12, 2014)

This style.


----------



## slick (Oct 12, 2014)

Spectacular no nose! WOW! Stainless inserts too? Very rare. I personally like it with the standard bars you have on it. Very nice bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree with Slick. Actually I have never seen an original No-Nose with the Airflo bars. I've seen many changed over though-including mine! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 12, 2014)

*wow this bike....*



frampton said:


> Anyone have an original set of Airflow bars for sale? I would like to use them on my Hiawatha.
> 
> Please send me a PM.
> 
> Thanks




is the bomb.i agree with the guys on this about the bars. i looks great the way it sits. your a very lucky dude.


----------



## frampton (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks Fellas, I'm stoked. I traded some BMX stuff for it. I will keep the originals even if I end up with a set of those wacky bars. Gotta try it out. I'll bet they ride cool.


----------



## frampton (Oct 24, 2014)

Airflo Bars


----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2014)

*thot*



frampton said:


> Airflo Bars




thestig was bending em up?


----------



## frampton (Oct 24, 2014)

bike said:


> thestig was bending em up?




Thanks Paul


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 5, 2014)

frampton said:


> Airflo Bars





I have original ones rechromed and some repop ones i think.... I am into BMX...LOL


----------



## frampton (Nov 18, 2014)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## frampton (Nov 18, 2014)

poolboy1 said:


> I have original ones rechromed and some repop ones i think.... I am into BMX...LOL




Thanks,

I am trying to find parts that will look at home on this ratty Hiawatha. Weathered chrome and a scratch or two will look just right.


----------



## frampton (Nov 30, 2014)

bump......


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a stem too.


----------



## frampton (Dec 27, 2014)

Shelby.............


----------



## frampton (Jan 27, 2015)

Bbuummpp.........


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 27, 2015)

I know where there might be some OG ones... I can call and ask?... He wanted last time we talked $1200.00 LMK if you want me to ask him.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 27, 2015)

Keeping praying...it takes the bicycle gods a while to process a such a request.
You might want to start looking for a Schwinn something instead (excluding and aerocycle lens).
Chris


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 27, 2015)

frampton said:


> This style.




i can make these ,, how many you want?   terry


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 27, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Keeping praying...it takes the bicycle gods a while to process a such a request.
> You might want to start looking for a Schwinn something instead (excluding and aerocycle lens).
> Chris




True...LOL!!


----------



## frampton (Jan 27, 2015)

poolboy1 said:


> I know where there might be some OG ones... I can call and ask?... He wanted last time we talked $1200.00 LMK if you want me to ask him.




No thank you.


----------



## frampton (Jan 27, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Keeping praying...it takes the bicycle gods a while to process a such a request.
> You might want to start looking for a Schwinn something instead (excluding and aerocycle lens).
> Chris




Thanks, I'm patient.


----------



## frampton (Jan 27, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> i can make these ,, how many you want?   terry




Thanks Terry,  

For now I will wait and see if an original set surfaces.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2015)

The last original set I saw sell went for about $650. That was a couple of years ago and I don't think they'll be any cheaper next time around so be prepared to whip out the 'big boy' wallet! V/r Shawn


----------



## frampton (Jan 28, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> The last original set I saw sell went for about $650. That was a couple of years ago and I don't think they'll be any cheaper next time around so be prepared to whip out the 'big boy' wallet! V/r Shawn




Thank you for the information.


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 28, 2015)

What up Shawn.... Those where the Wald ones i think that where at that price. The Tourrington are the crazy ones to try to find.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2015)

poolboy1 said:


> What up Shawn.... Those where the Wald ones i think that where at that price. The Tourrington are the crazy ones to try to find.




Hey Ethan--living the dream! No the bars I saw were Torringtons. I've never seen a set of Wald Airflo bars. The only ones I've seen are the Torringtons and the repos. I'd like to see a pic of the Wald bars. V/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow.... That guy got a good deal then.... Yes you are living the dream with all those new bikes you have...good for you. I have both bars original Torrington and Wald....Og ones are stupid to find.


----------



## frampton (Feb 16, 2015)

Handlebar bump


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 17, 2015)

It makes me sick to think what I sold my original Torringtons for at MLC a few years back.  L.L. Got a helluva deal!


----------



## oskisan (Feb 17, 2015)

These handlebars are much to difficult to find... I think you should bail on the project and sell ME the bike!


----------



## frampton (Mar 9, 2015)

Allright!  I found an original pair of Torrington bars and an original Wald #4 stem for Hiawatha. She's Stylin!  A buddy of mine helped me out.


----------

